# Conversion Of Mill Motor From 110 To 220 Volts



## rock_breaker (Apr 20, 2016)

My Enco mill is equipped with a 110/220 volt motor that is currently running on 110 volts. Inside the connection box on the motor is s diagram showing connections for either voltage, and in order to connect it for 220 volts a coupling link must be moved. My question is: after the coupling link is moved and the 220 volt connection made according to the chart does this require changes in the forward/reverse on/off switch?
All help will be appreciated.
Ray


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 20, 2016)

Changing the motor voltage should not effect the controls.


----------



## fixit (Apr 20, 2016)

Did not on mine.

fixit


----------



## ARKnack (Apr 20, 2016)

Most switches are rated 120/240v. I assume your switch came with your machine. if so, it will have the proper rating. The other thing is a 240v switch needs to break both incoming wire circuits. Pop the switch cover off and see if both wires (white, black) are wired to the switch with two other wires going to the motor. If so, then your switch is wired for 240/120v already.


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 23, 2016)

Got a new battery in the multi-meter, three power supply wires come into the box, white, black and green.
five wires go to the motor white, black, brown, yellow and green. The white wires are closely positioned so checked them, no continuity from" power in" and "motor supply" out.  Thanks guys!!!
Have a good day!
Ray


----------



## tcweb (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi rock_breaker, this is an old thread, but would you be willing/able to take some pictures of your wiring on your drum switch and motor connection block?

I'm trying to figure out why my Enco (110v) is running opposite what the drum switch tells it to.


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi Tcweb,

You need to swap the ends of one of the windings,  unless its a DC brush motor, in that case just swap positive and negative wires to the motor.


----------

